# Corsair rgb Lüfter leuchten nicht richitg  ?



## Pfranzy (9. September 2021)

Hallo. Ich hab ein Problem mit meine RGB Lüfter  von Corasir. Und zwar ist die Steuerung der RGB komplett falsch.
Es ist irgendwie so , dass Lüfter 2 mit Lüfter 1 zur Hälfte  verbunden ist , was Rgb angeht und Lüfter 3 irgendwie mit Lüfter 2. (Siehe Bilder.) Ich habe schon die Lüfter und auch den Controller gewechselt  . Kann mit jemand bitte helfen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CORSAIR_Marcus (13. Oktober 2021)

Hey @Pfranzy, ich werde dir versuchen zu helfen, dafür benötige ich allerdings ein paar Informationen vorab.

Hattest du das Problem schon seit dem Kauf des Gehäuses oder erst im Laufe der Zeit?
Wurden andere Lüfter eingebaut?
Sind unterschiedliche Lüfter verbaut?
In iCUE kannst du den Kanal und die entsprechenden Lüfter auswählen und sogar die Reinfolge der Lüfter verschieben. Du findest den Punkt "Bleuchtungssetup" unter deinen Lighting Node Core.

Viel Erfolg


----------

